# Rubbing nose against the ground before eating?



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

She’s trying to bury it for later, probably. My terrier does this all the time, especially when she’s not ready to eat it yet. And Fluffy did it to his kibble when he was younger. We had to remove the blankets from his kennel while he ate in it. Dogs are weird.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I swear she never did this for the first 10 years of her life. What a weirdo, indeed


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Aw! Yep, burying. 

I've seen dogs do it when they're not hungry, and also when they're anxious about the value of the item. I stopped giving Gracie bones, because they caused her so much anxiety. She'd get up in the night to "re-bury" them (i.e. bring them to bed and nudge the blankets over them.) She also did it once with her kibble when we tried feeding her in the car at a concert. There was just too much excitement going on outside. So she gave the floor mat some good nose swipes. Lol.

It's possible Mia doesn't need quite as much food as she's getting older.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Five hours later she has returned for the buried treasure. Of course it required a good shaking to remove some (hardly any) of the dirt. As long as she's happy...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah, she’s burying. I’ve had many dogs do it on hardwood floors, lol !


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

It really didn't click for me until today when there was enough debris to cover the bone. Even then all I thought about was the cartoon dog digging with her paws (and Mia's certainly not against digging holes) and thought, nah.


----------

